

Many Hands Make Fractals Tactile: U.S.C. Exhibit Shows Fractals Built From Paper - rpm4321
http://www.nytimes.com/2013/01/22/science/usc-exhibit-shows-fractals-built-from-paper.html

======
ColinWright
Single page: [http://www.nytimes.com/2013/01/22/science/usc-exhibit-
shows-...](http://www.nytimes.com/2013/01/22/science/usc-exhibit-shows-
fractals-built-from-paper.html?_r=0&pagewanted=all)

------
jchrisa
I think this could be how thing get done in the future

